# New member & new calf (pics.)



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I am new to BYCows, have been reading for a few days, and I have a new little holstein bull calf.  This is my second calf, but the first one that I will be raising myself, so I will be referring to stickies and past threads.  I will be asking questions in the future, I am sure.

My son named him "BarBQ."   

Here are some pics. of him.




















I hope that all of you enjoy the pics. 

Dorothy


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 8, 2008)

We love pics! I love the name too! 

Don't be afraid to ask questions, we are here to help.


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Farmer Kitty.  I will ask, as soon as I have a question.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Dorothy!

He's a pretty boy, I love the heart on his forehead!


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you.  I like the little heart also.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 9, 2008)

he is 1 cute lil bull calf.


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks wynedot55.  I am just going to have to "try" not to get too attached...lol  (Like that is not going to happen.)


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 10, 2008)

i know what you mean.but its hard not to get attached to them.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cute calf! is your son going to show him in 4-H? or is he "just" being raised for beef? 
You joined a great group here, glad you found us.


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 14, 2008)

I am already attached and he is also attached to me.  Any time that someone else goes up to pet him, then he moves away from them, but he will come to me every time...lol



No, my son isn't going to show him in 4-H.  My little boy is only 4 yrs. old.  We are raising him for beef.  When my son gets older, then I want to get information so that he can show steers and maybe some chickens.


----------



## m.holloway (Dec 16, 2008)

welcome to the group babyboy1_mom. You have come to a great place!!!! These guys are great. Always have good advice. I've learned alot. I'm new at cattle too and learn new things everytime I get on. I'm doing my hefiers for 4-h and as pets for now. My girlfriend son is showing one and my grandson the other. Sara-lu and Reba.The pics are great! I still havn't gotten that far on how to get them on this yet. As for your son being 4 that is not to young for 4-h. My girlfriend has her daughter going to 4-h, She showed open in the chickens and got grand champ. Of course, it doesn;t really count as for pins that 4-h gives out. But good practice for when she is old enough. I'm planning to raise the off spring of Reba or Sara-lu for beef if they have a bull. Otherwise I'll just try to keep another one as a pet. The only thing is that I have only 5 acres and the rule is in my area 1 per acre. Well good luck, You'll do just fine. You have good back up here(backyard cow) I just love them!!!!!!!


----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks m.holloway.  I am going to have to check in to the 4-H thing.  My son loves working with the chickens.  He helped me move them the other day.  It was too cute, his little self, carrying those big chickens.  He didn't let any get away though...lol

As for BarBQ, I think that he may be a little scared that he will get his foot stepped on or something.  He doesn't go into the pen with me very often.  Anyone that has bottle fed a calf knows how pushy they can get when it is feeding time....lol


----------

